

Ask HN: Front end framework with focus on productivity - NhanH

Let me clarify by what I mean with productivity: I&#x27;m developing a couple personal apps (ie. one user and one developer), and because of that, the most important &quot;feature&quot; for me is my ability to crank out code. Compatibility, maintainability (or to be specific, the usual concern with multiple developers and such), speed, scaling etc. be damned.<p>In a sense, I&#x27;m looking for the front end equivalent of Arc&#x2F; Lisp for UI developing. What should I be looking at?
======
raquo
If you're thinking small, something like
[http://vuejs.org/](http://vuejs.org/) or
[http://knockoutjs.com/](http://knockoutjs.com/) for views / data binding, and
whatever else needed to structure the rest of your logic.

I'm not mentioning the big popular frameworks because more than enough has
already been said about those elsewhere.

------
KukicAdnan
AngularJs all the way.

